# 4.2 New Keyboard



## kwazzy (Sep 13, 2011)

I wants.

First Rom that gets it gets a $10 donation!!

It's like Swype baked in!


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

did they say when 4.2 will be available?


----------



## Briankbl (Jun 24, 2012)

kwazzy said:


> I wants.
> 
> First Rom that gets it gets a $10 donation!!
> 
> It's like Swype baked in!


Hey, I'm right there with ya, partner! This and SwiftKey Flow look incredible.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Liquidsmooth JB v2.0 RC5!


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/10/30/download-the-android-4-2-keyboard-with-gesture-typing-right-now/


----------



## loudaccord (Oct 5, 2011)

you beat me to it... was going to post from Driod Life: http://www.droid-life.com/2012/10/30/download-android-4-2-keyboard-with-gesture-typing-probably-an-early-build/


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

I just flashed this http://db.tt/FeNDRuJi and I'm on aokp rom it works.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## loudaccord (Oct 5, 2011)

I wish they'd post the camera


----------



## Kprz24 (Sep 22, 2011)

Anyone else think the style of the gesture word (the floating preview of your word while swiping) is completely hideous.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Kprz24 said:


> Anyone else think the style of the gesture word (the floating preview of your word while swiping) is completely hideous.


You can turn that off in the settings under advanced settings


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

This build of it is from September so its not the final one that was showed in the videos.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

I've been using the new keyboard now for a little while and it seems to be just as good as swype for the most part. I'm really happy Google finally implemented this because i like their voice to text much better...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

kwazzy said:


> I wants.
> 
> First Rom that gets it gets a $10 donation!!
> 
> It's like Swype baked in!


Pay up brah.


----------



## Howie Dub (Dec 30, 2011)

I do like the predictive suggestions as you swipe. I wonder how Swiftkey Flow will compare? I do like Google voice typing better than Dragon, but still like Swype better. It feels like it gives better suggestions. I guess it just takesa little getting used to. Much better than the old keyboard, that's for sure.


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

loudaccord said:


> I wish they'd post the camera


http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/35851-4.2-camera-ported/page__view__findpost__p__1008052


----------



## dimonsf2 (Feb 3, 2012)

Flashed this keyboard now the mic button doest work

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

This new keyboard is pretty awesome. I've never really used swipe before but i think i can get used to this.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

dimonsf2 said:


> Flashed this keyboard now the mic button doest work
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Mic works fine for me. i used the apk from the second link.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## sonicxml (Oct 1, 2011)

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/50845713/For%20Others/4.2-LatinImeGoogle.zip

This is the keyboard + lib file pulled (and deodexed) from the nexus 4 system dump released today, you should just be able to flash it - it worked fine for me.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

It's better than Swype, IMO. I dislike its manner of doing punctuation (Swype's "hit punctuation and slide to space bar" is flawless for speed), but its prediction and accuracy are sooooooo much better than Swype.

Case examples: Swype, for some reason, loved giving me words I have never used. "To" was always "tip", "here" was always "Herr", "man" was always "MSN", the list goes on. So far it's been rare that I need to re-select on the Google version.

WHERE SWYPE EXCELS: Swype has this rad thing where you don't need to correct as you type, it seems to "store" your path per word until you send the message or erase the text, meaning you can bang out a full sentence and then go back and fix whatever words were wrong. Not so, here. If you tap on a word you already typed, you're not going to get a list of words you might have meant, just close variations on the word that's already there.


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

sonicxml said:


> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/50845713/For%20Others/4.2-LatinImeGoogle.zip
> 
> This is the keyboard + lib file pulled (and deodexed) from the nexus 4 system dump released today, you should just be able to flash it - it worked fine for me.


Worked great. Much better then the earlier build that was floating around the other day. Typing from it now and it's great!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samthe2can (May 7, 2012)

sonicxml said:


> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/50845713/For Others/4.2-LatinImeGoogle.zip
> 
> This is the keyboard + lib file pulled (and deodexed) from the nexus 4 system dump released today, you should just be able to flash it - it worked fine for me.


Any idea as to why when I flash this the suggestion bar and mic symbol are messed up...
Like this









Edit: never mind, didn't realize I was meant to delete the standard keyboard


----------



## JeeperDon (Dec 20, 2011)

My favorite thing to dislike about this kbd so far is that you can not 'gesture' in a password type data entry field. Swype did that, didn't care where you were typing, always worked.


----------

